# eight weeks, 700 cal a day.



## bennyboy (Jun 3, 2020)

First week done, 7lb loss. Im 60yo and started at 15st 41/2, now 14st 11 1/2 . A bit head achy but not really hungry. Doing it with food not shakes. I have 200 cals at lunch, and 500 in the evening. Will check in next Wednesday!.


----------



## ColinUK (Jun 3, 2020)

I’m 53 and am now just finishing my second week of 700/800 with three shakes plus a salad. 
I’m a stone down in two weeks 

How are you finding it in general?


----------



## bennyboy (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi Colin
The first five days were easy, the last three ive had a head ache, but no really hungry, how about you?


----------



## Mermaid (Jun 3, 2020)

What shakes?


----------



## ColinUK (Jun 4, 2020)

bennyboy said:


> Hi Colin
> The first five days were easy, the last three ive had a head ache, but no really hungry, how about you?


First few days I was starving and constantly hungry, went through the period of being freezing cold all the time too but generally now I’m not hungry, peckish maybe but not hungry, and I’m not cold.


----------



## ColinUK (Jun 4, 2020)

Mermaid said:


> What shakes?



I opted for the Asda Great Shape purely based on cost as they’re £4/10 so work out much cheaper than any of the others according to my maths. 
Flavours however are limited as they only make strawberry, chocolate and vanilla. They all make  very thick, almost ice creamy, shakes and both the chocolate and vanilla are very natural tasting.


----------

